# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  ارسال پیام در شبکه بدون استفاده از NET SEND

## shahram197070

با سلام
دوستان محترم کسی میدونه چطوری میشه درون شبکه Lan برای یک کامپیوتر دیگه یک message فرستاد البته بدون استفاده از net sent .

----------


## shahram197070

با سلام
انجمنی به این بزرگی یکی نیست جواب مار و بده ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

دو سیستم که قرار هست با هم ارتباط برقرار کنند، نیاز به یک واسطه برای این ارتباط خواهند داشت.
این واسطه یک سرویس هست که وظیفه ی مدیریت پیغام های ارتباطی بین دو سیستم رو بر عهده داره
Net Send هم از سرویس Messenger Serivce ویندوز برای رد و بدل کردن پیغام ها استفاده می کنه و بدیهی است که اگر این سرویس رو غیر فعال کنی، Net Send نیز عملا کاربردی نخواهد داشت.
در تروجان ها نیز چنین سیستمی وجود داره.
در نهایت برنامه ی مدیریت سرویس باید بر روی هر دو کامپیوتر وجود داشته باشه تا بتونه اطلاعاتی که منتقل میشن رو مدیریت کنه.
میتونی از کلاس UdpClient در دات نت برای انتقال پیغام در سطح شبکه استفاده کنی.

موفق باشید.

----------


## shahram197070

با سلام و تشکر 
مدیریت محترم اگه امکان داره بیشتر توضیح بدید (خیلی ضرورری کمک کنید لطفا)

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

این یک نمونه ی ساده است:
http://www.codeproject.com/useritems/LanChat.asp

شما گوگل رو داری! از این نعمت بزرگ استفاده کن.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Sub Zero

چیزی که مد نظر شماست کار یه برنامه تحت شبکست . به 2 صورت میتونی این برنامه رو پیاده سازی کنی :
1-  Socket Programing و برنامه نویسی کلاینت سرور
2- استفاده از  WMI
تفاوت این دو روش در اینه که برای اولی باید 2 تا برنامه بنویسی یکی برای کلاینت(ها) یکی برای سرور اما در دومی نیازی به نوشتن 2 برنامه نیست فقط باید بگردی موردی رو که به کارت میاد  از بین کلاسهاش پیدا کنی .

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

@Sub Zero:
ممنون میشم اگر در مورد نحوه ی استفاده از WMI برای پیاده سازی این مورد توضیح بدی.  :لبخند:

----------


## Sub Zero

WMI برای هر کاری کلاس خاصی داره متاسفانه مرجع درست وحسابی برای کار با همه این کلاسها پیدا نکردم فقط با استفاده از  برنامه WMI Creator 
و کلاسهای موجود در اون تونستم بعضی از کارهامو که مجبور بودم براشون کلی کد بنویسم رو  راه بندازم . در این مورد هم دارم جستجو میکنم اگه چیزی پیدا کردم حتما در اختیارتون میزارم

----------


## حامد مصافی

اگر تصمیم به استفاده از سوکت دارید می تونید از نمونه ای که در وبلاگم گذاشتم استفاده کنید.

----------


## shahram197070

سلام 
یک کدی گیر آوردم 
جهت استفاده دوستان محترم

IPChat.zip

----------

